# Felicitaciones / felicidades



## la italianilla

¡Hola a todo el mundo!
Dos preguntitas...
1. Siempre sólo oí esta espresión "Felicidades" pero hoy oí "Felicitaciones" también.
¿Se pueden usar indiferentemente o hay diferencias entre los dos? 

2. Con la búsqueda avanzada no encontré nada, exepto el hecho que se dice "Felicidades *A* + nombre" que me ha entrado otra duda...os doy unos ejemplos.
El día del cumpleaño de Pablo se canta "Felicidades a Pablo". Peroooo...si yo estoy hablando con Pablo se le puedo decir: "Felicidades Pablo" o solo "Felicidades a tí" 

¿Alguien me puede aclarar estas dudas?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Cristina.

Felicitaciones se dice en Hispanoamérica.
¡Felicidades/felicitaciones, Pablo!/¡Felicidades, amigo!
¡Felicidades/felicitaciones por la victoria/por tu cumpleaños/por el ascenso/por haber aprobado!
¡Felicitaciones/felicitaciones a Pablo/ al padre/a la cocinera/a todos/al ganador!


----------



## Argónida

Por aquí sólo se usa "felicidades", no "felicitaciones": "Felicidades, Italianilla". "Te deseamos muchas felicidades, Italianilla".

Nosotros no cantamos "Felicidades a Italianilla", sino "Cumpleaños feliz te deseamos todos". Lo de "felicidades *a* + nombre" me suena raro, pero quizá en algún contexto concreto, por ejemplo, "le deseamos muchas felicidades a Italianilla", quede bien.


----------



## Arkantos

Hola, la diferencia estriba en lo siguiente:

Felicitaciones: Se dan a una persona por haber logrado algo importante, e.g. "Felicitaciones por haber pasado el examen".

Felicidades: Se desean a alguien, e.g. "Felicidades, espero que te vaya bien".

Así que una sería un reconocimiento (felicitaciones) y otra un deseo de buenaventura (felicidades).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá decimos más bien felicidades. "Muchas felicidades por tu cumpleaños". Felicitaciones es cuando haces algo bien. "¡Felicitaciones por tan buen trabajo".

Sin embargo, cuando alguien nos dice tanto felicidades como felicitaciones, nos felicita. 

También se dice congratulaciones.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

ToñoTorreón said:


> Acá decimos más bien felicidades. "Muchas felicidades por tu cumpleaños". Felicitaciones es cuando haces algo bien. "¡Felicitaciones por tan buen trabajo".
> 
> Sin embargo, cuando alguien nos dice tanto felicidades como felicitaciones, nos felicita.
> 
> También se dice congratulaciones.


 
_No se dice __“ Enhorabuena por su ascenso “ en Hispanoamérica” ?_
__
_Saludos_
__
_Hiro Sasaki _


----------



## María Madrid

En España también usamos la palabra felicitación con el sentido de tarjeta, por ejemplo, o la acción de felicitar "le transmitimos nuestra felicitación" "recibió muchas felicitaciones el día de su cumpleaños". pero al felicitar a alguien se le dice felicidades, como ya te ha dicho Argónida. Saludos,


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

María Madrid said:


> En España también usamos la palabra felicitación con el sentido de tarjeta, por ejemplo, o la acción de felicitar "le transmitimos nuestra felicitación" "recibió muchas felicitaciones el día de su cumpleaños". pero al felicitar a alguien se le dice felicidades, como ya te ha dicho Argónida. Saludos,


 
Se dice " Mándele a Carlos mis felicitaciones de mi parte " ? 

por cumpleaños y el primer premio en el concurso oratorio por ejemplo ?

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## María Madrid

En España diríamos "felicítale de mi parte". De una manera más formal sí se podría decir "hazle llegar mi más sincera felicitación, por ejemplo". Si se dice "mándale una felicitación de mi parte" entendería que pide que le mande una tarjeta (tarjeta de felicitación). Saludos,


----------



## la italianilla

Gracias a todos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá decimos:

Felicítame a Carlos por su logro.
Felicita a Carlos de mi parte por su logro.
Me felicitas a Carlos por su logro.


----------



## Eloy1988

"Felicitaciones", en el uso de "enhorabuena" o "felicidades", no es correcto en la Gramática Normativa de la Lengua Española, ya que una "felicitación" es una cartita en la que se desea un feliz aniversario a la persona que cumple años, pero no es posible usarlo de manera expletiva o a modo de interjección desiderativa. 
Saludos.


----------



## josue_ernesto

cuando viví en España, solía escuchar "enhorabuena" pero también se utilizaba "felicidades"  mi mujer es de Méjico y ella usa felicitaciones. No sé si te estoy ayudando. Suerte!


----------



## aleCcowaN

Yo digo lo que dije en este hilo


----------



## Hidrocálida

aleCcowaN said:


> Yo digo lo que dije en este hilo


que buenisima tu explicación
Me la leí toda, y tus explicaciones alejan cualquier duda. Gracias
¡Enhorabuena! 
Me encantó lo del cumpleaños 100 de la abuela .
Saludos


----------



## ryba

aleCcowaN said:


> *
> felicidades*
> Se usa para festejarte en acontecimientos que no son mérito tuyo, por ejemplo, cumpleaños. No es tu mérito que cumplas años, pues el tiempo pasa y tu no lo haces marchar, pero de todas formas te queremos y hoy nuestra atención está puesta en tí para festejarte ¡Felicidades!
> El anterior se extiende a festividades que comparte una sociedad o grupo ¡Feliz Navidad! ¡Felicidades para el año que comienza!. Es una expresión de goce común y de buenaventuranza.
> Es una expresión de gozo compartido (o envidia encubierta) cuando te favorece el azar. ¿Ganaste la lotería  ?¡Felicidades !
> Es una expresión de festejo y buenos deseos en acontecimientos en los que tomas parte en la decisión, pero que modifican tu vida profundamente. ¿Te casas? ¡Muchas felicidades! ¿Tuviste un hijo? ¿niño o niña? ¡Muchas felicidades! (espero que lo segundo después de lo primero  )
> *felicitaciones*
> Se usa para festejar un acontecimiento donde hay méritos de tu parte, parciales o completos. ¿Te recibiste de médico? ¡Felicitaciones!. ¿Obtuviste un empleo? ¡Felicitaciones!
> *enhorabuena* (en buena hora, bueno el momento en que llegó)
> Se usa para festejar el cumplimiento de un anhelo tuyo, donde hay méritos de tu parte, pero el acontecimiento ocurre en parte en función de la decisión de otros. ¿Obtuviste el aumento de sueldo que tanto querías? ¡Enhorabuena!. ¿Tu novia aceptó tu propuesta de matrimonio? ¡Enhorabuena!
> Dados sus significados se confunden las duplas *felicidades-felicitaciones**felicitaciones-enhorabuena*, alternándose su uso en el habla cotidiana. En cada dupla, la segunda puede poner una cuota de ironía sobre la primera. ¿Al fin, después de 12 años de estudio te recibiste de médico?¡Enhorabuena! - ¿Te vas a casar con tu novia antes de que nazca vuestro cuarto hijo? ¡Enhorabuena! - Abuela ¿Hoy cumple 100 años? ¡Felicitaciones! - Mi abuelita millonaria ¿así que hoy cumples 100 años y dices que no te sientes bien, y que crees que el pastel te puede hacer daño? ¡Pero no! ¡toma este trozo y festeja con nosotros! y ¡enhorabuena! y
> 
> (...)
> 
> Me olvidaba (me lo recordaron en el otro hilo "en hora buena")
> 
> *Enhorabuena* puede utilizarse como sustituto "irónico" (acepción 3, más que 1 o 2) de "al fin", "por fin", "a buena hora", "en buena hora"; o como "felicitación por un cambio de opinión" cuando esto satisface expectativas de quien lo dice.
> 
> ¡Al fin llegas! = ¡Llegaste! ¡Enhorabuena!
> ¡Por fin lo terminaste! = ¿Terminaste? ¡Enhorabuena!
> ¡A buena hora te acuerdas! = ¿Te acordaste? ¡Enhorabuena!
> ¡En buena hora llegas con la solución a nuestro problema! = ¿Recién llegas con la solución? ¡Enhorabuena!
> 
> -Cambié de opinión, y ahora creo que tenías razón desde un principio
> -¡Enhorabuena!



Hoy me preguntó un profesor cubano cómo me había ido el examen y cuando le respondí me dijo: "Felicidades".

Tengo cyberconocidos mexicanos que también utilizan "felicidades" donde un argentino (o un fan de este dialecto) pondría "felicitaciones", pero hasta hace poco no me había dado cuenta de que _felicitaciones_ no se decía en España. Evidentemente, pierden un matiz.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,

He leído todos los aportes pero no me han aclarado las dudas.

Digan por favor especificando los tres casos. /tres contextos 
distintos y tambien especificando el pais.

1. Logros/ascensos/conseguir medallas de oro/
aprobar el exámen.

2. Año Nuevo/ Navidad. Nada personal.

3. Cumpleaños de alquién, cumplimiento de la ead de mayor,

Fiesta de la quinceañera. Algo personal.

Saludos grasias 

Tío Hiro 

P.S.

A un deportsita español, 
¿Puedo decir ; “ Felicidades por su medalla de oro “?


----------



## María Madrid

La verdad es que no sé si ese texto es la interpretación referida al uso en una variedad concreta del castellano, me imagino que sí, porque en el habla diaria de donde yo me muevo jamás he oído que se hagan matizaciones entre los anhelos con mérito propio y que modifiquen la vida profundamente o no y los ejemplo me resultan un tanto liosos. ¿licenciarse en la universidad no cambia vida y casarse sí? Me da la sensación de que las zonas grises serían amplísimas y muy sujetas a la interpretación de cada uno, disquisiciones que en los usos de estos lares nos resultan ajenas. Si hablamos de una interpretación local, por supuesto nada que objetar, pero no creo que pueda darse como norma para todas las variedades dle español. 

Felicitaciones no se usa en España como sinónimo de enhorabuena, pero claro que se usa en el sentido de "acción y efecto de felicitar". Saludos,


----------



## aleCcowaN

ryba said:


> Hoy me preguntó un profesor cubano cómo me había ido el examen y cuando le respondí me dijo: "Felicidades".
> 
> Tengo cyberconocidos mexicanos que también utilizan "felicidades" donde un argentino (o un fan de este dialecto) pondría "felicitaciones", pero hasta hace poco no me había dado cuenta de que _felicitaciones_ no se decía en España. Evidentemente, pierden un matiz.


Bueno, yo no dejo de sorprenderme de las diferencias. En este asunto veo de hecho algo que no encuentro coherente, pues es tan natural para la mayoría de los hispanohablantes "desear felicidades" y "dar nuestras felicitaciones" que no logro entender por qué hay regiones donde la exclamación se angosta a una u otra forma.

Existe el verbo felicitar, verbo transitivo, que en su primera acepción ya muestra un sesgo ("Manifestar a alguien la satisfacción que se experimenta con motivo de algún  suceso fausto para él."). Suceso fausto, supongo que se refiere más a feliz que a afortunado, aunque lo fausto y lo infausto está más ligado en nuestra lengua a los vaivenes de la fortuna. La segunda acepción me sorprende enormemente ("Expresar el deseo de que alguien sea venturoso."), puesto que no me veo diciendo "te felicito" a alguien que parte para una empresa azarosa , y preferiría decirle "te deseo lo mejor".

En el Diccionario de Autoridades de la RAE, publicado en 1732, dice:

"*Felicitar*. ... Hacer felíz y dichoso à alguno. ... " (SIC)

Y aclara "en este sentido que es proprio (SIC)" ... se le halla muy poco. Para luego agregar otro lema (cambio a ortografía moderna):

"*Felicitar*. Se toma por dar parabienes o congratularse con otro de la felicidad que ha logrado. En esta acepción es voz impropia, tomada de la lengua francesa sin necesidad, y usada modernamente con gran frecuencia en nuestra gacetas"

La palabra *felicitación* no aparece hasta la versión del DRAE de 1817 y dice escuetamente "lo mismo que enhorabuena".

Es curioso ver la evolución de los términos en el DRAE. En la edición de 1869 felicitar es "Congratularse con otro por algún suceso próspero para él. Úsase también como recíproco", y ni rastros de la acepción original que figura como desusado en la versión de ¡2001!

En definitiva, de lo único que podemos estar seguros es que todos los hispanohablantes compartimos un entendimiento común de la palabra "feliz". Pero con "felicitar" y todas las exclamaciones con las que esto se manifiesta hay una evolución independiente en el mundo hispano. En tantos países americanos somos plenamente conscientes de que "deseamos felicidades" y "damos nuestra felicitación" y nunca podríamos "dar nuestra felicidad" ni "desear felicitaciones", a menos que tengamos un ego primitivo y circular. Las expresiones son absolutamente diferentes, ya que las felicitaciones que se dan implican una aprobación de nuestra parte; es un endoso, es un ¡bien hecho! Las "felicidades", no importa lo intensas, son sólo expresiones de deseo fuertemente sentidas, pero deseo al fin, y de ninguna manera aprobación.

Me pregunto si la indistinción que se ha manifestado en este hilo no será un caso más de subo arriba y bajo abajo, o sea, otro uso popular erróneo y extendido.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola,

Es algo complicado y no pueden ser sencillos nuestros sentimientos y también los contextos. 

A una pareja recien casada, podríamos desearles felicidades ( en el futuro sin divorciarse, una vida matrimonial feliz  !!) y también podriamos darle felicitaciones por el casamiento y no estamos deseando a la pareja feliciadades en el futuro. Es posible que se divorcien en el aeropuerto 
después de regresar del viaje de luna de miel !!

Si le toca a uno el gordo en la loteria, podríamos decir “Enhorabuena”,El contexto es diferente del cumpleaños. Algo inesperado y tampoco tiene nada que ver con los esfuerzos personales.

Saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## mirx

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> Es algo complicado y no pueden ser sencillos nuestros sentimientos y también los contextos.
> 
> A una pareja recien casada, podríamos desearles felicidades ( en el futuro sin divorciarse, una vida matrimonial feliz !!) y también podriamos darle felicitaciones por el casamiento y no estamos deseando a la pareja feliciadades en el futuro. Es posible que se divorcien en el aeropuerto
> después de regresar del viaje de luna de miel !!
> 
> Si le toca a uno el gordo en la loteria, podríamos decir “Enhorabuena”,El contexto es diferente del cumpleaños. Algo inesperado y tampoco tiene nada que ver con los esfuerzos personales.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Hiro.

No te compliques tanto, yo también soy de la opinión que el matiz entre las palabras antes mencionadas es muy vago (si no es que inexistente). Sin embargo si debes seguir la fórmula que tan majestuosamente a descrito Ale, 

Desear felicidades
Dar felicitaciones.
Enhorabuena.

Saludos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Para complicarla o simplificarla, el DRAE funde en un ambiguo concepto de "felicitación" todos los vocablos, incluyendo parabién y pláceme. Es decir que "felicidad" es una cosa y "¡Felicidades!" es una interjección utilizada para expresar felicitación o enhorabuena, que es lo mismo que parabién o pláceme. A su vez, la definición de congratulación no está ligada a felicitación, pero el analítico dice prácticamente lo mismo y de hecho suena más a felicitar que felicitar mismo.

Es más, este significado de la expresión "¡Felicidades!" aparece en el DRAE como artículo enmendado, o sea, que no fue definida en este diccionario en absolutamente ninguna de su ediciones desde 1726 a 2001.

Esta "ausencia" de casi tres siglos sólo se justifica si "felicidades" es simplemente el plural de "felicidad", vocablo sistemática y consistentemente definido a lo largo de esos tres siglos. Desear felicidad es lo más sencillo y antiguo del mundo y el uso del plural quizá provenga de la esperanza de muchos episodios felices o sea un simple eco de las "tardes" y "noches" buenas que damos.

Podemos seguir excavando varias troyas sin encontrar el tesoro de Príamo. Por qué para algunos la declaración de poner en práctica el verbo "felicitar" es sólo decir "¡felicidades" y nunca "¡felicitaciones!" permanece en el misterio para mí. Creo que simplemente existimos hablantes y comunidades de hablantes a quienes nos interesa dejar claro, primero, si estamos deseando ventura o nos estamos congratulando de un suceso presente o próximo pasado; segundo, si consideramos el acontecimiento fortuito, rutinario, previsible, o por el contrario, fruto del esfuerzo.

Si Guille Portones dona 40 millardos de dólares a la caridad, yo le digo "¡felicitaciones!" y no "¡felicidades!", porque estas últimas van de seguro a quienes recibirán esas ingentes sumas de dinero y no a quien las entrega. Por eso el saludo del profesor cubano sólo puede interpretarse como lo definirá una próxima edición del DRAE: "¡felicidades!" o sea "expresión de felicitación o enhorabuena" o sea (para caer en el osea-sismo) "manifiesto la satisfacción que experimento por el suceso fausto (feliz, afortunado) que te ocurrió", o sea, como mínimo, sospechado de ser fruto de la suerte; o por el contrario, si seguimos al diccionario de referencia de la lengua castellana, tenemos que desear "¡congratulaciones!" porque significa "manifiesto mi alegría porque te ha acaecido un suceso feliz". Es lo más exacto en el Diccionario, pero será de seguro acusado de ser fruto del  anglo-colonialismo-mental.

Todas las acepciones similares a "me congratulo de este suceso próspero" fueron siendo expurgadas del diccionario, y en este tema, como en la definición que da de Norte, ya no se sabe qué define ni a qué grupo de hablantes representa.


----------



## Parichay

*Se fusionaron dos hilos con el mismo tema*


Hola

Quisiera saber la diferencia semántica entre ¡Felicidades! y ¡Felicitaciones!

Yo creo que a la hora de dar la enhorabuena es más común usar  ¡Felicidades!.Entonces ¿cuál sería el uso específico de ¡Felicitaciones!?

Gracias


----------



## Jellby

Yo nunca he dicho "¡Felicitaciones!", para mí "felicitaciones" es el plural de "felicitación", que es la acción o efecto de "felicitar", o sea, de decir "¡Felicidades!".


----------



## Pinairun

Como dice Jellby, _felicitación_ es la acción de _felicitar_.

Y ¡Felicidades! es lo que llamamos una oración nominal, acuñada por el uso.

Una oración nominal no carece de sujeto y predicado, sencillamente no se expresan. Pero están en la mente del que habla. Es lo que se denomina _elipsis_. 
Así, lo que realmente estamos diciendo es (más o menos): _"¡(Yo te deseo muchas)felicidades!_
hay un sujeto elíptico, un verbo elíptico...

Saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Pffffffff...
Este tema es más largo que esperanza de pobre.
Aunque etimológicamente tengan origen similar los términos no significan lo mismo, y es un error muy común usarlos como si fueran intercambiables.
No se puede desear felicidades a alguien por aprobar un examen, se lo felicita por ello.
Además, no se debería...
Mejor no sigo.  el tema está muy conversado.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Alma Shofner

Vampiro, quizá no se deba, pero sí lo he escuchado el decir "felicidades" a alguien que pasó un examen.
En Sonora es muy común usarlos de manera indistinta.
Saludos


----------



## mirx

Vampiro said:


> Pffffffff...
> Este tema es más largo que esperanza de pobre.
> Aunque etimológicamente tengan origen similar los términos no significan lo mismo, y es un error muy común usarlos como si fueran intercambiables.
> No se puede desear felicidades a alguien por aprobar un examen, se lo felicita por ello.
> Además, no se debería...
> Mejor no sigo. el tema está muy conversado.
> Saludos.
> _


 
Qué tengas mucha felicidad ahora que aprobaste el examen.

No veo por qué no habría de desearle "felicidades" a alguien que puede encontrar felicidad en un logro.


----------



## normaelena

mirx said:


> Qué tengas mucha felicidad ahora que aprobaste el examen.
> 
> No veo por qué no habría de desearle "felicidades" a alguien que puede encontrar felicidad en un logro.



"Te felicito" es lo que yo diría en este caso.


----------



## mirx

normaelena said:


> "Te felicito" es lo que yo diría en este caso.


 
Yo también. Pero de hecho sería mucho más normal que simplemente le gritara _"Feliciiiidadeees_"


----------



## lafemmenelita

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Se dice " Mándele a Carlos mis felicitaciones de mi parte " ?
> 
> por cumpleaños y el primer premio en el concurso oratorio por ejemplo ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



HOLA:

1) No se dice "Mándele", por que eso significaría que esa persona tendría que "mandar de su parte" los saludos o felicitaciones o lo que sea, se dice "Dele", lo que significa que le dices a alguien que le "dé" tus saludos o felicitaciones a Carlos.
2) Decir "mis felicitaciones de mi parte" está mal, es redundante, lo que debes decir es "Dele mis saludos a Carlos" o "Dele saludos a Carlos de mi parte".
3) En el caso del cumpleaños yo diría "Dele mis deseos de felicidad (o mis saludos) a Carlos por su cumpleaños"; en el caso de un premio yo diría "Dele mis felicitaciones a Carlos por su 1er lugar en el concurso de oratoria"


Saludos


----------



## tunned

Argónida said:


> Por aquí sólo se usa "felicidades", no "felicitaciones": "Felicidades, Italianilla". "Te deseamos muchas felicidades, Italianilla".
> 
> Nosotros no cantamos "Felicidades a Italianilla", sino "Cumpleaños feliz te deseamos todos". Lo de "felicidades *a* + nombre" me suena raro, pero quizá en algún contexto concreto, por ejemplo, "le deseamos muchas felicidades a Italianilla", quede bien.



No se dice felicidades. La felicidad es un sustantivo que denota satisfacción, alegría y pleno bienestar. Como han notado es "un" sustantivo. Felicidades es una redundancia que queda fuera del significado de la palabra "felicidad". El modo correcto es decir "que tengas muchos momentos de felicidad" en lugar de "que tengas felicidades" porque no existen otros sustantivos u otros tipos de felicidad. El sustantivo es único en su significado. Por lo cual, el modo correcto de felicitar a alguien por algún logro o éxito alcanzado es decirle "felicitaciones".


----------



## Jonno

Hola tunned. No sé si te has leído el tema completo, pero ¡vaya si se dice! En algunas zonas o países es la forma habitual, y sin embargo "felicitaciones" suena extraño y forzado.


----------

